# hatch chart



## cbhutch (Sep 7, 2005)

anyone know where i can find a hatch chart for the clearfork online?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Let me look ... Hold on there used to be one ... a long time ago!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

its gone but used to be out there...


----------



## cbhutch (Sep 7, 2005)

a guy named ranger bob used to have a site all about the clearfork, but something happened to it recently and it's not there anymore. oh well. anyone know where i can find a hatch chart for the clearfork anywhere? and thanks 007!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.bright.net/~bucher/index.html

it works now email him ! Bob!


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I have not been to the clear fork since May. But I've been doing some work on the Huron and Vermilion Rivers. They have been loaded with _Stenacron interpuntatum_ (Light Cahills) and _Baetis spp_. (Blue Wing Olives). As caddis goes _Chimmara spp_. and Hydropsychidae. I'm not sure on common names here but I think little black sedge and cinammon caddis as adults. I guessing that the Clear Fork should have the same mayfly and caddisfly populations during this time of year.
Justin


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Try www.madriveroutfitters.com I don't think they have a chart but they will have reports


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

i'm using a new name, I was weaz43.
Heres what I found in the Huron and Vermilion since May. Soon as the rivers thaw in the spring I will look for early season bugs. In August I learned better collecting methods. So from August on, have better results. I dont have keys down to species level for all.

Mature Mayflies nymphs Genus, (I dont think species matter much to fish. Most nymphs of different species of same genus look similar. )
May - Aug- _Ephemera simulans _ (Brown Drake) _Stenonema spp_. (March Brown group), _Stenacron interpuntatum _ (Light Cahill), _Leucrocuta_ (Little Evening Sulphur), _Caenis_ (Tiny white curse)
May _Ephemerella_ (Hendersion or Sulphur) 
June July _Isonychia bicolor_ (Mahohnay)
July Aug Sept _Tricocorythodes_ (Trico), Baet_is spp._ (Blue Wing Olives)
Sept _Anthopotamus verticis_ (Cream Variant)

Stoneflies this is when i found them, some may/probably are in river most of year, 2 year life cycle)
May _Agnetina_ (Yellow Stone)
June - Aug _Neoperla_ (Little Yellow Stone)
Aug-Sept _Acroneuria_ (Golden Stone)

Mature Caddis larva
May - Sept Family Hydropsychidae (Cinammon Caddis) (i found 3 genus, but they look same to naked eye)
June- Sept _Chimarra_ (little black sedge)
July-Aug _Helicopsyche_ (Speckled peter caddis)
October I found a large, empty portable case. Probably from the Family Limnephilidae, which the Great Autumn Sedge belongs to.
Younger caddis of the above are in the rivers right now, but they are small.

Diptera
August on- _Atherix _ (Snipe Fly), Tipulidae (Crane Fly), Tabanidae (Deer and Horse Fly)
All year Chironomidae (Midges)

Megaloptera
May on- _Sialis_ (Alderfly), _Corydalus_ (Hellgrammites/Dobsonfly)

I have beetles, dragonfly, damselfly, and Hemipterans if anybody want to know them.


Justin


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/flytie111/mohican/mohican.htm is the web site for Clear fork TU I believe or a club up there that should have enough info on it or can get you to it Later Matt


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Stonefly71 that link is for the Mohican Fly Fishers, a good club that meets in the Mansfield area. I belive there is (or was) a hatch chart some where on their website. 

The Clear Forck TU chapter site is here:http://www.cfrtu.org


----------

